# Looking for an easy to use travel crate for puppy Theo



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a metal, easy to fold, easy to carry crate for puppy Theo where he can be safe when I teach or for him to use when when we visit our kids this summer. *This is not what I will use to transport him in the car.*

I bought this. It's easy to flip up the main part but hard to clip in the front and back of the crate. I'm keeping it to use in the bedroom for when he's sleeping through the night. I hope I can find this type of crate by another company.
*







*

I have the Elite fabric crate which has fabric on the floor which would be a mess to clean if he has an accident.









This is my favorite - it lives in the car ready at all times for Babykins - folds flat like a sheet of paper - but it's only for crate obedient dogs like Babykins. Fingers crossed, eventually for Theo.










I also have one of these which is also only for crate obedient dogs - fabric bottom is attached to the doors so it would be tricky to clean up an accident.










Any suggestions?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Is that top one the midwest brand? I have a midwest kennel and I like it. Folds up easily, its just a bit heavy


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I had an old folding wire crate by Midwest for my aussie. It was easy to do the front and back clips. This was sized for a 50 lb dog.

I currently have an Amazon wire crate and the quality is less than I like. I wish I had paid more for a Midwest. Since it stays set up in my bedroom it will probably be fine for years. 

I hope this helps. Good luck in your search.

Edited for spelling


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I have the third one. I used it for my border collie so he could get a rest from one of the fosters. Very easy to deal with. For the elite crate, I would make a pillowcase of vinyl for whatever is used on the bottom. Or, just get a washable mat for it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ava. said:


> Is that top one the midwest brand? I have a midwest kennel and I like it. Folds up easily, its just a bit heavy


. Yes this is the Midwest crate. It is heavy. 



Newport said:


> I currently have an Amazon wire crate and the quality is less than I like. I wish I had paid more for a Midwest.


. I’m glad you mentioned Amazon’s I was going to try that next, but won’t now. 




Michigan Gal said:


> For the elite crate, I would make a pillowcase of vinyl for whatever is used on the bottom. Or, just get a washable mat for it.


. I’m also concerned about the fabric mesh zipper door. I think a puppy needs something they can’t break out from.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I have this one from Precision Pet Products. It collapses flat. It's easy to set up and clip together. This is going to be too small for a spoo (free to me), and I think I'll be getting the 48" one next. It seems like a good quality product. 








PRECISION PET PRODUCTS Provalu Single Door Collapsible Wire Dog Crate, 36 inch - Chewy.com


Buy Precision Pet Products Provalu Single Door Collapsible Wire Dog Crate, 36 inch at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks, I’ll look into the Precision crate.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I think this folding crate looks interesting, but I’ve never seen one in person. I hope you’ll share whatever it is you end up going with. Most trainers I know use x pens at class, but require crates for students.









PET GEAR The Other Door Double Door Collapsible Wire Dog Crate & Fleece Pad, 27 inch - Chewy.com


Buy Pet Gear The Other Door Double Door Collapsible Wire Dog Crate & Fleece Pad, 27 inch at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Newport said:


> I think this folding crate looks interesting, but I’ve never seen one in person. I hope you’ll share whatever it is you end up going with. Most trainers I know use x pens at class, but require crates for students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does look interesting, and potentially lighter weight because plastic replaces some metal.

I will post back what I buy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you use the plastic bottom from your wire crate with another crate that you have ? It would be easy to clean. I’m impressed with the amount of crates you have !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi, I’m not sure if my collection of crates is impressive or embarrassing 😳. I think they do show an evolution in Babykins acceptance of the crate and my need to have a lighter load to carry during competitions and when teaching. We started with a metal crate and ended up with the flimsiest concept of a crate.

Now I will start the crate evolution with Theo


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

The ones others have mentioned are good, especially Midwest. Would you consider a soft-sided playpen if it's not for travel?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

JJ❤cavaliers said:


> The ones others have mentioned are good, especially Midwest. Would you consider a soft-sided playpen if it's not for travel?


Hi JJ, I should have probably been more clear with what I"m looking for. I teach and train my dogs in dog sports - I need Theo to be a relaxed, happy little poodle while waiting both in training buildings and at competitions. What I'm looking for is a crate that I will set up inside a training facility. I want metal to start with because I don't want him developing a bad habit of eating a soft side, tearing it with his paws, breaking open the zipper or zooming in a crate. When he has learned to respect the crate I can then move into those the elite soft sided and then the flimsy very light weight crates which is my preference.

I'm also looking for a way to transport him safely in the car and for that I"m leaning towards a soft carrier. Currently he's doing well in my old cat carrier.

The soft sided playpen is a great idea for when he respects a crate - I've seen people use them in agility and they are really nice for giving the dog a little extra room to play.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh ok, thanks for explaining! Which dog sports do you do? I was thinking of doing sports when I get my dog.


----------

